# linux installation



## leimy (26. Januar 2005)

hallo ich hab nen alten rechner. 130mhz 64mb ram. welche version sollte ich von linux benutzen? was mache ich wenn ich nicht von cd booten kann?
mfg leimy


----------



## imweasel (26. Januar 2005)

Hi,

zuerst solltest du dir eine Tastatur kaufen auf der auch die Shift-Taste geht!   

Welche Version du von Linux nutzten sollst? Also 2.6.xxx läuft sicherlich wenn du es richtig anpasst... oder meintest du welche Distribution du verwenden sollst?

Ansich kann man jede nehmen wenn man z.B. den X-Server (und alles was damit zusammenhängt) weglässt.

Was willst du genau auf dem Linux-Rechner laufen lassen? Router, Firewall, Desktopclient, ... ?

Wenn du nicht von CD booten kannst, solltest du dir eine Bootdiskette erstellen!


----------



## leimy (26. Januar 2005)

aslo wolte das so als desktopclient laufen lassen. und wie erstellt man so einen diskette?


----------



## Daniel Toplak (26. Januar 2005)

Die Shift-Taste immer noch kaputt?
Also für einen einigermaßen vernünftigen Desktopclient, ist dieser Rechner zu schwach. Da sämtliche Fenstermanager (KDE, Gnome, Fluxbox, ...) zuviele Resource benötigen.
Ja ok, man könnte Windowmaker, oder äh. zum Laufen bringen, allerdings macht das wirklich Sinn?

Wenn du allerdings nur einen Router oder äh. benötigst, dann empfehle ich dir Fli4l 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## tuxx (27. Januar 2005)

Coyote ist auch nicht schlecht. 
Coyote 
Oder das Linux-Router-Project Router-Project


----------



## RedWing (27. Januar 2005)

Daniel Toplak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Shift-Taste immer noch kaputt?
> Also für einen einigermaßen vernünftigen Desktopclient, ist dieser Rechner zu schwach. Da sämtliche Fenstermanager (KDE, Gnome, Fluxbox, ...) zuviele Resource benötigen.
> Ja ok, man könnte Windowmaker, oder äh. zum Laufen bringen, allerdings macht das wirklich Sinn?



//ot

Das kann und will ich nicht so stehen lassen. 
Bei Gnome und KDE geb ich dir recht. Aber die fluxbox is genau so leightweight wie 
wmaker, fvwm, blackbox etc auch...

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Helmut Klein (27. Januar 2005)

Super. Das Betreiben auf genanntem Rechner wäre aber trotzdem sinnlos, da er zu schwach ist


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Januar 2005)

Also den genannten Rechner wuerde ich auch nicht mit einer grafischen Oberflaeche betreiben, aber als Server ist der durchaus zu gebrauchen.
Ich erinnere mich da nur zu gern an meinen alten P75, mit 16MB RAM, der lange lange als Server gedient hat.
Und das fuer fast jeden erdenklichen Dienst. Ohne jemals zu stressen. Das soll mal einer mit Windows machen. 
Wenn denn unbedingt eine grafische Oberflaeche drauf soll, dann sollte es wirklich was ziemlich schmales sein.
Der TWM ist ja beim X-Server dabei, und das wird wohl der wirklich resourcenschonendste WM sein den man sich vorstellen kann.
Und darunter kann man auch im Grunde genommen alles machen, auf dem genannten Rechner nur nicht sehr schnell.


----------



## RedWing (27. Januar 2005)

@Helmut 
Mein Beitrag war als Offtopic gekennzeichnet und ich als leidenschaftlicher fluxbox 
Nutzer wollte die aussage "Fluxbox sei Resourcenfressend" nicht offen im Raum stehen lassen.

@topic

Das das wenig Sinn hat, da einen Windowmanager drauf laufen zu lassen, egal ob leightweight 
oder nicht mag ich nicht bezweifeln.
Aber:
Ich denke man sollte es einfach ausprobieren, anstatt von vorneherein zu sagen,
dieses Unterfangen ist sinnlos. Wenn man dann mal eine Applikation starten will die nicht
direkt auf die x1 libs zugreift muss man sich halt mal ein bisschen gedulden.
Aber ich denke auf jeden Fall ne stabilere Variante als da ein Windows drauf zu bügeln.

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Helmut Klein (27. Januar 2005)

Ich hatte selber X auf einem 200Mhz Pentium mit 64Mb Arbeitsspeicher laufen, die Distribution war Debian Sarge.
Der WM natürlich Fluxbox. - Es lief äußerst träge.

Es war zwar verwendbar, aber vor allem wenn man nun z.B. Firefox öffnen wollte dauerte dies eine halbe Ewigkeit und das Surfen bereitete nicht unbedingt Freude.

(Und nein, dies ist kein "Fluxbox != Lightweight" Post.)



			
				RedWing hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber ich denke auf jeden Fall ne stabilere Variante als da ein Windows drauf zu bügeln.



Stabiler sicher, aber Windows 98SE läuft bei mir auf o.g. Rechner eindeutig flotter.
(Lediglich ein Kommentar zu deiner Aussage, kein Angriff darauf.)

btw: Ich nutze ebenfalls Fluxbox und es ist mein favorisierter WM, keine Sorge.


----------



## RedWing (27. Januar 2005)

@Helmut
  Die erste vernünftige Argumentation in diesem Thread 

Gut ich nochmal 



> Es war zwar verwendbar, aber vor allem wenn man nun z.B. Firefox öffnen wollte dauerte dies eine halbe Ewigkeit und das Surfen bereitete nicht unbedingt Freude.



Firefox setzt auf gtk auf. Ich denk mal alle Applikationen die auf kde, gtklibs (vielleicht auch
qt?) aufsetzen sind für so einen Rechner wirklich nicht geeignet.
Wenn man sich allerdings auf einen leightweight Windowmanager beschränkt und 
Applikationen nutzt (und die gibts bestimmt?) die direkt auf die X11 Libs aufsetzen, 
denke ich sollte es möglich sein auch einen "recht flotten" Desktoprechner zustande zu 
bekommen.

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## leimy (28. Februar 2005)

so ich habs jetzt verstanden das linux nicht als desktop pc auf diesen rechner laufen würde. aber jetzt ist noch die frage offen wie bekomme ich linux dadrauf ohne das der rechna von cd-rom startet?


----------



## SilentWarrior (28. Februar 2005)

Am besten schaust du einfach mal auf der Website der Distribution deiner Wahl nach, da gibt es bestimmt irgendwo Disketten-Images.


----------

